# When do you find out about grass cuts?



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Im a sub and have a few companies im trying to get work from they keep saying they wont know the amount until the end of the month ?

Is this normal Im in idaho if that helps any. Just curious how it works do they just get a load of jobs dropped on the 1st or could it take even longer to find out when and how many yards there will be 

Have had grass cut offers for $17 and have other companies telling me they wont know the prices until the first aswell craigslist ads are popping up like crazy and im assuming the majority are going to be low pay .. have one locked in thats pretty good! 

just bored and itching to be out side!!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

livinlife said:


> Im a sub and have a few companies im trying to get work from they keep saying they wont know the amount until the end of the month ?
> 
> Is this normal Im in idaho if that helps any. Just curious how it works do they just get a load of jobs dropped on the 1st or could it take even longer to find out when and how many yards there will be
> 
> ...


I wouldn`t start my truck for a $17 lawn cut!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

We were told we would find out this week. No hurry here we still have some snow on the ground. nothing is going to green up here for a2-3 weeks depending on the weather.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> We were told we would find out this week. No hurry here we still have some snow on the ground. nothing is going to green up here for a2-3 weeks depending on the weather.


In the past Lawn season was the time I would build up cash in my account and make easier to make it in winter months! But really didn`t happen last season!
I can only still make money on lawns with 5 Brothers, NFR ! Cyprexx was a wash last year and am asking for more on each property this year get some and lose some!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I heard a rumor today....from a very INFORMED realtor that a national franchise has been awarded the FHA grass cuts direct for 50% of the country. The Grounds Guys--part of the Dwyer Group. I don't think we have any of those franchises here? Probably will now I guess......

Anyone hear this? They are going to sub the areas where they have no coverage to SG and MCS till they have their franchises covering all areas. This is what I was told anyways. Dunno what to believe.. don't care but this could affect anyone cutting green this year.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We are mowing for brokers, local banks only and the widow Jenkins. I don't care if my last dollar is in my right hand pocket, I will accept yards from Property Managers only if on my terms and if I know beyond a doubt that they are ethical companies.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont get $17 grass cuts? Ive seen craigslist ads with kids and push mowers charging more then that. **** when I moved into my new place I paid my neighbor 25 bucks to come do my front yard since my mower was in storage

I like doing yard work but not for nothing


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

I hate living in a rural area im sure ill end up burning through a ton of gas this summer. These companies keep bragging about how much work they have in oregon which is where I moved from...Makes me wish i didnt sign a damn lease


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

they come in on April 1 you get as many as you get, by june 1 half the CL guys who were in the pool are gone so 500 more are assigned to you way outside your travel circle but just slipped in,,, to bad just do em/ we need a favoretc etc ,,, then by end July your fed up and tell em stick it back in the grass chute ,, Sept you get 0 cuts and 50 charge backs, 12 are for properties youve never been too, mid september you get em all back un touched for 60 days and have to rebid each one due to height then wait till oct 25th for whatever bid came back successful and you have to cut 125 2 foot high lawns in under 30 minutes 5 years ago you got your lawns you bid your cut when needed and got em back then did them and got paid good to see your still with us livinlife


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Did everyone get all that?


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Another thing I like about Florida. My grass cut haven't slowed at all.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

*note 68 that was quite funny *

I am not sure what the problem is here, but here is how I handle this in CT. Anything under $45 I wont even start the truck-as for them saying here is a grass cut blah blah and also the acreage is only blah blah so 25-30 to you, forget it- I have never had a problem calling them and telling them "I can care less what acreage pays or who does it for less, this is what I want to do it no rhyme or reason but I myself have expenses, I appreciate any and all work but if You are not going to pay a fair wage you need to find someone else.

smallest one I had last year was a 4ft by 6ft patch in the urban jungle next door to a crack house one block down from the hospital-5 min ride to get there, takes more time to park truck then it does to cut n clean and get pics-$45-you guys doing 3ft tall 2-3 acre lots for 15-20 bucks need to speak up, stop being their whipping post.

Never had a problem getting paid what I want.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

also do yourself a huge favor and dump those costing you money-I got rid of SG in 2006 when they started their games-never work for anything less than a fair wage-consider everything.:mellow:


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

One place is willing to pay me .30 a miles for anything out side of my zip. That would be nice considering ive done some 300 mile round trip jobs in the past and didnt get paid anything but what was paid for the W/O's


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

livinlife said:


> One place is willing to pay me .30 a miles for anything out side of my zip. That would be nice considering ive done some 300 mile round trip jobs in the past and didnt get paid anything but what was paid for the W/O's


 
$.55 a mile. At .30 mile that doesn't pay the fuel with most trucks let alone the dang time driving 300 miles. We would always go with $50/hr per man plus the .55 mileage charge for fuel costs.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I just got an email regarding FNMA cuts, they will be starting ti come out on the 29th, cannot perform work until the 1st


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We're getting them now, but with snow all across the midwest, the plows are still attached.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

How have grass cuts been coming for you guys? We cover 150 miles in all directions around our office and have had 4 cuts.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Wannabe said:


> $.55 a mile. At .30 mile that doesn't pay the fuel with most trucks let alone the dang time driving 300 miles. We would always go with $50/hr per man plus the .55 mileage charge for fuel costs.



If your paying more then $0.30/mile for fuel you need a better truck. But that aside I have gone 200miles to do a lawn for no mileage pay, as long as the volume is there. If I drive 800 miles over the course of 2 days and I do 60 or so lawns averaging $30 a lawn (generally I average about $35). Thats $1800 minus $250 for fuel and $50 for a hotel I still put $1500 in my pocket for 2 days work. Not the best pay but I'd do it all summer because its easy.


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

We have about 20 mows right now...we do 50 miles from office, anything else is .55 mile distance fee. I have never had a problem getting the distance fees.


----------

